# Looking for a "starter bike"



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm very new to "real" bikes. I currently own a Walmart bike that after about 2 years has stopped shifting into all but 3 gears. And I don't consider it a "real" mountain bike regardless.

I'm looking for a low cost replacement for now that won't break down after a year or two. Wanting to spend somewhere around 175 on the used market. I realize that doesn't get me much but it should get me something better than Walmart quality.

I stumbled across a Trek 4500 alpha and it appears to be a decent bike. That said I'm curious to try and get specs on it as well. It does not have disc brakes and appears to have Judy TT shocks. I think it may be from 2003 but want some help verifying that.

My main purpose is to go riding on a converted railroad track that's been made into a paved trail. Also just bike in my neighborhood. I will at times be towing a trailer with my kids in it.

So I want something safe that can take the abuse. I live in Indiana so no "real" biking going to take place.

I'd love a road bike but can't afford the kinda price I'd need to get a decent bike.

So let me know if this bike will do what I need and if there is anything I need to know about this particular make or model, or if the price is too high, a deal or if there is something better out there.

I don't know if it's kosher to post a link to the Craigslist ad so I won't just yet.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

the link would probably help so we can tell you if its worth getting or not. as at that age there would be a few things that would need to be checked out.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooch said:


> the link would probably help so we can tell you if its worth getting or not. as at that age there would be a few things that would need to be checked out.


No problem, just didnt know if this board allowed that kinda thing. Dont want to run afoul of the rules.

Here is the link: Trek 4500 mountin bike

I sent him an email and he said he tuned it up himself as he's been doing bikes for years (BMX & Mountain) but moved into road bikes more so thats why he's selling.

I am hoping to get some better pictures of the bike later today when he's back from being out of town.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Based on what you're riding, I'd actually say the wally world bike you might might be fine. Even though they are extremely cheap, it's amazing how minor adjustments and a few select part replacments can make them work better. (under $20 for chain and shifter cables) I'd recommend watching some deailure adjustment videos that are made by performance bike. They're good.






For a new bike, if you're buying used, you'll have similar maintenance issues that you currently have. You need to learn how to fix/adjust bike components. An alternate source for used bikes is good will and pawn shops. I've been surprised by the quality and price of some of the bikes I've seen go through them.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it's actually easier to get decent road bikes for budgets like yours.

By the early '90s, road bikes had settled on most of the same standards that this year's road bikes use. Same rear hubs, same brakes, same wheel size, same bottom bracket.

With '90s-era mountain bikes, you can run into cantilever brakes, v-brakes, and occasionally u-brakes. They also started to have suspension during this period. You've already noticed the shift to disc that happened in the 2000s. All that means there're some things to watch out for - a lot of forks didn't age well, u-brakes and cantilevered pretty much blow, there's an oddball disc mount that had a moment when they were becoming popular, that kind if thing.

If you want to ride asphalt and you think you want a road bike, do it. For myself, for your budget, I'd try for something with 700C wheels and at least an 8-speed cassette.

Do you have the trailer yet?


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think it's actually easier to get decent road bikes for budgets like yours.
> 
> By the early '90s, road bikes had settled on most of the same standards that this year's road bikes use. Same rear hubs, same brakes, same wheel size, same bottom bracket.
> 
> ...


Yes I do. Its a 1996-2003 Burley D'Lite trailer. I'm the third owner so dont know exactly what year.

It attaches to the bike kinda funky like. Shouldn't be a problem but here is a link to the owners manual showing how to attach it

http://www.burley.com/shop/images/dlite_1996-2003.pdf

Thanks for the suggestion on road bike spec's.

Like I said I'd prefer one as thats where I see myself riding the most (paved trails or open road), but I didn't think I was likely to find a decent bike given my modest budget.

I will see if I can find some options out there, but being new not sure what brands to look for besides trek, giant, and maybe schwinn.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think it's actually easier to get decent road bikes for budgets like yours.
> 
> By the early '90s, road bikes had settled on most of the same standards that this year's road bikes use. Same rear hubs, same brakes, same wheel size, same bottom bracket.
> 
> ...


Yes, its a Burley D'Lite made between 1996-2003. I'm not the original owner but I know thats the right model as its got a interesting method of attachment to the bike that is unlike the newer trailers.










I will see what I can find any may post some links up because like I said, this isnt my thing so besides Trek and Giant, I know of no real brands to look for/stay away from.

If ya get bored and want to find one or two for me your welcome to, but I will look later today and post a couple I find.

Dont need something super light, just need something I can bike with that lets me go decently fast and shifts gears without popping the chain off...


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

I do have the trailer. Its a Burley D'Lite made between 1996-2003.

http://wallisrollt.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/burley-anhänger.jpg

I will probably post some links to some bikes I find as I'm very unaware of what brands to get/avoid in this.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thoughts on this bike?

Specialized Sirrus 14-Speed Road Bike 58cm


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks good for what you want to do.The most important thing ,is it your size? That bike is for someone around 6' tall or maybe taller.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

rangeriderdave said:


> That looks good for what you want to do.The most important thing ,is it your size? That bike is for someone around 6' tall or maybe taller.


Sorry for the multi post above. I missed that a mod had to approve my comments.

I am 6'1" and have decently long legs.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

I was doing my research and read something I want to double check, again cause I know jack.

Here are the spec's for the bike.

58cm chromoly steel frame
700c wheels (both have been trued within the last month)
25c tires (front tire/tube is brand new)
Suntour Blaze components
14-speed indexed down tube shifters (clicks into place with each gear)
New bar tape
New saddle
Includes pedals with toe clips

In researching the 1990 Specialized Sirrus I ran across this information in a post that had me wondering if the shifters might be a problem



> The 1990 sold for $550 US and came equipped with Shimano 105SC. There was also a Sirrus Triple for the same price that used RX100. The 1991 Sirrus Sport sold for $470 US and came with SunTour Blaze.
> 
> Both the 1990 models use the same CrMo butted frameset with 73 degree parallel angles, so they would be suitable for a novice racer or fast day rides. Both use CrMo forks, but the Sirrus is Unicrown while the Sirrus triple is conventional. The Triple has a third, granny chainring, making it suitable for cyclists who live or like to ride in very hilly terrain. Both have dual bottle bosses and a pump peg, use 32 hole Wolber GTX rims, 7 sp HG cogs and have down tube shift levers. The only real difference in the minor components is the Selle Italia Turbo Gel saddle on the Sirrus versus the SBI Lambda Blob on the Sirrus Triple. Oh yeah, the Sirrus was red and the Sirrus triple was blue.
> 
> I don't have detailed specs on the 1991 model, but I imagine the frame is similar. Personally, I tend to avoid bicycles with the SunTour AccuShift groups. The group itself is good, but there can be a problem finding parts if you need them. The SunTour index system was not compatible with anything else, so if you need to replace the levers, derailleurs or cogs, you cannot substittute. On the other hand, Shimano 7sp index components are still readily available.


Specialized Sirrus Question

Am I thinking to hard about this?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

EndersShadow83 said:


> Am I thinking to hard about this?


definately. but we all do, so it's OK. From the sounds of it, any bike you get will work, so it's going to be more about comfort.

road bikes with larger tires (~30-40mm wide if they'll fit in the frame) are good. It's a more upride ride with narrower handlebars. Based on the age of the bike, some of the hand positions can be uncomfortable because of location/style of brake levers.

hybrid bikes have similar geometry to road bikes, but with mountainbike style flat bars. some are decent quality, some are very low quality. This is probably the closest description to the wallyworld bike.

Mountain bikes will have beefier components and a more aggressive cockpit. I prefer these because they'll take whatever I dish out and still serve duty as a kid hauler. Don't under estimate the available bike trails in Indiana. they're not going to be 5 mile downhill runs, but you'd probably be surprised by what's available.
Trail Guide « Hoosier Mountain Bike Association


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks. I may try to test that one out and see if I like it. I'd prefer larger tires but I'm on a budget and the specialized looks like it is good to go for now and will take getting used to with shifting as I have handlebar shifters currently.

I may just double check some other hikes around to see.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any thoughts on this particular model? Bit more but price is negotiable:

Nishiki Century Road Bike 58cm

Up for sale is this very nice Nishiki Century Road Bike. It features a 58cm red 1207 Hi Tensile Steele frame with a 32" stand over, Shimano derailleurs and Dia-compe brakes & levers with 2 X 5 shifting on the top tube. The bike has new tubes and tires and bar tape. The bike has been professionally tuned and is ready for a rider. Please call XXX-XXXX with questions or to take for a test ride. Price is $240 or best offer. If the ad is up, the bike is available. We also have quite a few other bikes available.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

The specialized Sirrus is a good bike, better than the Nishiki. I would pass on the Nishiki.

As you pointed out, the only issue with the Sirrus could be the Suntour drivetrain. I don't know if Suntour had their own cassettes in 1991, if it is a freewheel then you can replace it with a Shijmano hyperglide and friction shift it until you can swap out the rear derailleur and shift levers.

If everything works well on it now then you can just ride it and worry about making changes later. It seems to be a decent price for the condition.

John


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The shifters thing is a valid concern. There are workarounds, so it's up to you to decide.

I'd be inclined to drag my feet and see what else pops up. At least, unless I had to dig through weeks of ads to find the Sirrus.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

I dug a bit deeper and looked at what I could find for a bit more and found these two options.

Both are more than I really want to spend (or can afford to spend), so I'm not sure I could realistically get either, but of the two I'm hoping the second one might have more wiggle room to maybe come down to within my budget which is 190 maxed out unless I sell some of my audio gear (which I just might to try and get to around 250).

Thoughts on either of these compared to the specialized?

Option 1: Raleigh Technium 450 12-Speed Road Bike

*Raleigh Technium 450 12-Speed Road Bike - $260*









- lots more pics in the ad, so please take a look at let me know thoughts....

For sale is a beautiful American Raleigh Technium from the early 1990's. It has been overhauled with new grease, tuned, cleaned, waxed and polished. It has no issues and is ready for a rider.

The frame is a 23-inch / 59cm. The wheels are 27-inch. The top tube, down tube, and seat tube are aluminum. The lugs (including the bottom bracket), seat stays and chain stays are steel.

This bicycle has...

Shimano shifters and derailleurs...
Dia Compe brakes and brake levers
Sakae SA triple-ring crankset (great for touring or the Hilly Hundred)
New bar wrap
New brake cables
New brake cable housing
New shifter cables
New shifter cable housing
a new saddle
Good tires and good tubes that hold air

The price is firm. I am a bicycle mechanic. This bicycle represents my careful work, an investment of money, and love of bicycles. Thank you for looking!

^again I am 6'1 but I think that frame may almost be too big for me, but I leave it to you guys on if thats the case.

Option 2: 2013 Gavin Durus

*2013 Gavin Durus - $300






*


Selling due to a serious crash. Bike is fine -- body not so much. Cat Eye cycling computer, Transit bag with tools. Other biking goodies thrown in. $300. New 2 years ago


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a Raleigh Technium 12-speed. It was a nice enough bike when it was working, but the 27" wheels and narrower rear dropout spacing were a bummer and when I eventually broke the chainstay, I was left with a pile of really idiosyncratic parts that I couldn't really move to a new frame. That's why I'm pushing the idea of early to mid-90s, with a cassette and 700C wheels.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

The specs on the Gavin Duris are close to what your saying...

Sizes: 48cm - 58cm
Color: Titanium Grey
Frame: 7005 Aluminum Double Butted
Fork: Chromoly Steel and Aluminum
Shifters: Shimano 2300 STI Integrated Brake/Shifter
Front Derailleur: Shimano 2300
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 3400
Crankset: Truvativ ISOflow SRAM Triple
Cassette: Shimano CS-HG50
Chain: Shimano HG50
Hubs: Formular
Rims: Weinmann SL 700c Double walled w/ CNC machined sides
Tires: Continental ULTRA Sport 700c x 23c
Brakes: Promax RC-462

So knowing that is it a decent option or continue to wait and see what pops up?


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't find much on that brand though so not too sure...

I may just have to really up my budget or keep being patient.

For now my cheap Wally World bike has a new rear inner tube so I at least got a couple miles in tonight pulling my daughter in the trailer.

Couple more I see out there

Ross Riviera Road Bike 19"

For sale is this nice Ross Riviera Road Bike in very good condition. It has a 19" frame, Dia Comp brakes, Huret derailleurs and 2 X 5 top tube shifting, new tubes tires, and brake pads. This bike has been professionally tuned and ready to go. Price is $230 or best offer. Please call 695-7954 to take for a ride. If the ad is up, the bike is available. We also have quite a few other bikes available.

Or one I think would be quite nice but it's either sold or way outside my budget

Giant OCR3 21 Speed

Great bike. I primarily ride my mountain bike now and it has been sitting for a long while so I am going to sell it. Asking $375, cash only. Must pickup.

This is a Medium frame(see attached graphic for size info).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So far, I think the Gavin Durus is the most feasible. I'm not going to talk about the various really antedeluvian bikes you've listed since my last post; I talked about what I'd be shooting for with your budget back in post #5.

Gavin is a fictitious brand. Kind of like the bikesdirect brands, but Internet chatter makes it sound like they're something else. Doesn't really matter - point is, some guy ordered some frames from a catalog, stuck some NOS components and a name on them, and is trying to make a profit. Nothing wrong with that, I've often thought it would be nice if I could get the bike without paying for the Bold New Graphics or engineering time to knock off 10 g since last year. But it's not like, say, Trek or Raleigh.

Here's something comparable, but with a nicer build.
Nashbar AL-1 Road Bike

So I think $300's high. See if you can get it for $175. 

The other thing, though, is it looks like a little bike. I mean, in reality, one can't tell without a tape measure or a test ride, but a bike for someone who's 6'1" usually has some head tube in between the top and down tubes. My bikes all have pretty crowded head areas, more so than the Gavin, but I'm 5'8".


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> So far, I think the Gavin Durus is the most feasible. I'm not going to talk about the various really antedeluvian bikes you've listed since my last post; I talked about what I'd be shooting for with your budget back in post #5.
> 
> Gavin is a fictitious brand. Kind of like the bikesdirect brands, but Internet chatter makes it sound like they're something else. Doesn't really matter - point is, some guy ordered some frames from a catalog, stuck some NOS components and a name on them, and is trying to make a profit. Nothing wrong with that, I've often thought it would be nice if I could get the bike without paying for the Bold New Graphics or engineering time to knock off 10 g since last year. But it's not like, say, Trek or Raleigh.
> 
> ...


First, thank ALL of you guys for your help. Its weird being a newbie in something as I mostly stick to audio/video gear and computer stuff which I've been doing for something like 15 years so I have a lot of knowledge.

This is way outside my comfort level but I've been enjoying putting as many miles on my cheap setup as possible and have been wanting to get something a bit better for a bit.

I will see what I can do on the Durus. I will probably call the guy later this week to talk and see if I can get the size of the bike since I need something around 19 - 23" from what I've been reading.

I'm sure its better than what I have and seems to use fairly universal fittings and parts so I dont have to worry about a unique shifting system (Specialized), or hard to find tire sizes (Raleigh).

If that doesnt work out I will keep looking for the right bike to come along.

For now my Walmart Bike is back up and running after a quick tire change and I am going to try and tweak the derailer a bit over the next week to see if I can get it to shift into some of the other gears its currently missing.

Regardless I want something better since the bike just is not super fluid when your pedaling and shifting. I will probably still keep it though and just use it as the kid puller bike since its good for that, as I dont know how good a "road bike" would pull a trailer.

**edit** noticed that the size of the bike is listed in the ad off to the side. Its *29-3/4 stand-over height* so need to double check that will fit me at 6'1"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

People pull trailers with road bikes all the time. You've posted a lot and I haven't circled back and looked at the trailer, but it's really all about the attachment system. I mean, I'm sure it would feel funny to have your head down and work hard while knowing that the trailer is keeping you from doing faster, but I work hard and go nowhere when I'm on a trainer, so probably not too different from that. And if a road bike fits right, it can also be set up for someone sitting relatively upright and riding at an easy pace. I was actually just saying to my wife that depending on circumstances, I'd totally put a kiddie trailer on the back of my expensive full suspension bike.

Keep in mind that road bike sizes are usually given in metric. They're a lot like pipe sizes or wire gauges - they once referred to something that could be measured directly, but haven't in a while. But talking about road bike sizes in inches is kind of confusing. It would be like referring to wire by its diameter. Much as I hate the fit calculators online, one might give you a better starting point for the size in cm of the road bike you're looking for. Those are never fully reflective of reality, but if it says you should ride, say, a 58, you can probably save yourself some time and not look at 56s and 62s. Plenty of people ride something 2 cm different from what the calculator says, however, and that also opens your options a bit since you're looking at used.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Gavin was sold last week, so moot point.

Thinking I should still pass on the Specialized and the Raleigh due to their unique setups, so I dont buy a newer bike with problems later on due to hard to find parts.

So the hunt continues. Will just try to stick to my budget and see what I can find and do some research on sizing to make sure I'm not looking at the wrong bikes.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know anything about Windsor bikes?

Can't see much online except BikesDirect (who appeared to sell this model at one point) appears to be loved or hated, which has no real bearing on this bike lol...

windsor carbon fiber

I also measured my inseam and I'm at a 32.5 and am 6'1 so a 58cm frame would seem to be right in line for me


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Windsor is another ghost brand. Bikesdirect bought a bunch of defunct brand names and releases catalog frames with NOS components using them.

Pretty much the same deal as the Gavin.

My brother has a Motobecane Messenger he commutes on. Funny enough, I commuted on an old Motobecane, from the French company, for a year in the late '90s. Totally different corporate entities.

A used carbon fiber bikesdirect bike strikes me as sketchy. I really prefer metal frames when the provenance is kind of funky.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Road Bikes - Windsor Falkirk Carbon

2009 carbon fiber frame. I'd take a very close look at the frame for damage and give it a ride before I'd buy it. If the parts were in good condition and I couldn't see any abrasions on the frame, I'd consider it. Just comparing bikebluebook price drop of a 2009 specialized tarmac, the MSRP was $2,200 and current value is $600 fair or $880 good. So about 27% to 40% of original value. With the windsor having an original price of $1000, I'd start about $250 for it.

This is valid for any carbon fiber bike. I can't stress the possible damage to carbon fiber enough. If you see any damage to the frame other than minor scuffs from a bike rack or the frame bag, you're buying it for parts.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

watts888 said:


> Road Bikes - Windsor Falkirk Carbon
> 
> 2009 carbon fiber frame. I'd take a very close look at the frame for damage and give it a ride before I'd buy it. If the parts were in good condition and I couldn't see any abrasions on the frame, I'd consider it. Just comparing bikebluebook price drop of a 2009 specialized tarmac, the MSRP was $2,200 and current value is $600 fair or $880 good. So about 27% to 40% of original value. With the windsor having an original price of $1000, I'd start about $250 for it.
> 
> This is valid for any carbon fiber bike. I can't stress the possible damage to carbon fiber enough. If you see any damage to the frame other than minor scuffs from a bike rack or the frame bag, you're buying it for parts.


Thanks, I am a bit leery about this bike as well with that information. I got some additional pics from the seller that show it appears to be in decent shape, and I'd try before buying regardless.

I also stumbled across this bike which since its at a actual bike shop may be a better buy. Its a 56cm frame so that may be too small for me, but I dont know

Specialized Allez Road Bike - 350








Aluminum frame and fork , size 56, shimano tiagra rear derailleur, shimano tiagra shifters, included on guard lock as well as saddle bag. Call or stop by Circle City Bicycles for a test ride!

It looks like its a 03 Specialized Allez 24


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What size are you shooting for?


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

I "think" a 58 should be the around the right size. My uncle whose much more into this than me is about the same height (if not maybe a inch smaller) as me and is on a 58.

But earlier it was commented that 2cm may not be a make or break thing. I have ignored anything I found that was a 54 though as I know that would be too small for me.



AndrwSwitch said:


> Keep in mind that road bike sizes are usually given in metric. They're a lot like pipe sizes or wire gauges - they once referred to something that could be measured directly, but haven't in a while. But talking about road bike sizes in inches is kind of confusing. It would be like referring to wire by its diameter. Much as I hate the fit calculators online, one might give you a better starting point for the size in cm of the road bike you're looking for. Those are never fully reflective of reality, but if it says you should ride, say, a 58, you can probably save yourself some time and not look at 56s and 62s. Plenty of people ride something 2 cm different from what the calculator says, however, and that also opens your options a bit since you're looking at used.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember. It was commented by me.  You probably can't get that bike down to $175, but otherwise it seems like a pretty good option.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I remember. It was commented by me.  You probably can't get that bike down to $175, but otherwise it seems like a pretty good option.


Yeah, I've sold a couple things quick with a couple more still to sell so I'm at 240 right now and hoping to get to 300 shortly....


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

And it sold too dang it.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't read this thread very well, but I really like my Trek Marlin 5, which is a starter Mountain bike.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

yea. I still say get a mountain bike too. road bikes are the devil. Air up the tires and you can always ride a mountain bike on the road. You can't ride a road bike on trails, or at least not very easily. funny to watch someone try though.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

watts888 said:


> yea. I still say get a mountain bike too. road bikes are the devil. Air up the tires and you can always ride a mountain bike on the road. You can't ride a road bike on trails, or at least not very easily. funny to watch someone try though.


I really don't see any trail rides in my future.

My options are ride while my daughter takes a nap (and my wife is home) or ride after I get home pulling my daughter on the trailer. And neither option allows for time to get to a trail to ride.

Meanwhile I have a converted railroad track running through my neighborhood that's about 4 miles end to end that I can ride back and forth on.

I think that's probably where I will ride. Or the open road in the country which isn't too far away.

Found one that may just work perfect. Provided I can get it within my budget.

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/5051326837.html

https://images.craigslist.org/01616_9UN5o3ymmNr_600x450.jpg

condition: good
make / manufacturer: Trek
model name / number: Hilo1000
size / dimensions: 56 cm


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Eew, time trial bike.

That's a little unfair of me, I've never ridden one. They don't have a good reputation, though.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd agree with the Eww comment. Currently set up for riding fast. You'd need to make some changes for casual riding. At a minimum, you'd end up getting a new handlebar and brake levers. About $50. You can move the shifters to the drop bars as bar-end shifters.

I'd also be concerned with the low number of spokes on that thing. one or two potholes and the wheels are done.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Many time trial bikes have weird frame geometry. Good for time trialing, but they'll fight about being set up with regular drop bars and for a normal riding position.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tip guys. I will not pursue that one.

I'm hoping this week to go to a actual bike shop to talk to them and figure out what size I need.

I have found this bike which I think is a decent bike and its been converted to newer shifters.

If the size isnt too small (it might be I fear) I may see how firm his pricing is.

Thoughts as always appreciated.

1995 Specialized Allez Road Bikexcellent Shape! - $350 (Shelbyville)
1995 Specialized Allez Road Bike - 56cm - Excellent Shape!

You're looking at a 1995 Specialized Allez! I've put about 70 miles on the bike, and it's been smooth and reliable. The bike is in fantastic shape for its age, and was just converted to STI (integrated) shifters from the old downtube style. Specs are listed below:

- 56 cm frame size
- 14 speed (2 front, 7 rear)
- Lugged cro-moly steel frame
- Shimano RX100 crankset
- Shimano RX100 brakes (front and rear)
- Shimano RX100 front derailleur
- Shimano DURA-ACE rear derailleur
- Mavic wheels with Specialized Pro tires (700x25)
- Shimano Tourney STI shifters
- Bontrager Saddle

The bike was serviced at the Bicycle Shop of Shelbyville (The Bicycle Shop of Shelbyville) several weeks ago. It shifts smoothly and quickly, and is incredibly light for a steel bike! It's lighter than many of the aluminum bikes I've ridden. All of the components are quality Shimano hardware, and the wheels are true.

Included with the bike are with 2 Specialized polycarbonate bottle cages.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Many pictures of a bike set up differently from how I'd do it, in pornographic detail.

The cogs give me some pause. Are we talking about a cassette or a freewheel? Are the shifters for 7-speed or 8-speed?

I think you may not have great luck trying to nail a size. They don't mean the same thing from bike to bike, even within a brand. That said, I've always ended up on the same nominal size on mountain bikes. But a design idea like a certain brand favoring longer top tubes or a different attitude about seat angle can throw off the size. It's irritating, but women have had to deal with this kind of thing clothes shopping for ages, so I guess we deserve a bit too. That's part of why I thought you should look at +/- a size in the used bikes.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Many pictures of a bike set up differently from how I'd do it, in pornographic detail.


Is that strickly a preference thing, or are there some things WRONG with the way its set up that are a problem?



AndrwSwitch said:


> The cogs give me some pause. Are we talking about a cassette or a freewheel? Are the shifters for 7-speed or 8-speed?


I'm googling away on this because in my ignorance I honestly am not sure of both the difference and if one is preferred over another. I can ask the seller if its a possible make or break kinda thing.



AndrwSwitch said:


> I think you may not have great luck trying to nail a size. They don't mean the same thing from bike to bike, even within a brand. That said, I've always ended up on the same nominal size on mountain bikes. But a design idea like a certain brand favoring longer top tubes or a different attitude about seat angle can throw off the size. It's irritating, but women have had to deal with this kind of thing clothes shopping for ages, so I guess we deserve a bit too. That's part of why I thought you should look at +/- a size in the used bikes.


Yeah, I kinda figured it would be like that, however it will at least give me a "range" of sizes to look at, so I know a 54 wont work REGARDLESS of brand, etc.....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If it goes, stops, shifts and doesn't do anything weird, nothing's wrong per se. I've owned old bikes, though, and for a bike that's just supposed to do a job, I just don't think they're worth the extra trouble. I do see something in the idea of restoring a nice old one, but that's not really what's going on here - it's kind of a mish mash of parts from different periods.


----------



## EndersShadow83 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok so I have waited a bit and sold a couple things and may have a much higher budget now.

I'm wanting to stay around 400 but might be able to push it up to 500 and just maybe a bit beyond. I am quite sure in that price range I can get a decent bike.

I found a couple options I wanted your guys thoughts on. I'm starting with some more in my comfort zone price wise.

Trek 1.1 56 cm - 350 Trek 1.1 56 cm








condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *Trek*
model name / number: *1.1*
size / dimensions: *56cm*

I have a 56 cm 2013 trek 1.1, the bike is in great condition, I have ridden this bike in the mountains and group rides. It's great all around bike.

Giant OCR3 - 350 Giant OCR3







condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *Giant*
model name / number: *OCR3*

This is a nice road bike, great entry level bike. Computer needs battery but worked when last used. It does distance, speed, cadence, and more. Medium frame size. After market mens padded saddle included. Handle bars are custom sized for narrow shoulder riders. Handle bars do need to be re-wrapped. Water bottle holder, tire pump, spare tire tubes, and clip in pedals included. Over $1200 invested in this bike. This is an awsome bike with all the added comforts that you want.

Giant OCR3 21 Speed - $375 Giant OCR3 21 Speed







condition: excellent
make / manufacturer: Giant
model name / number: OCR3

Great bike. I primarily ride my mountain bike now and it has been sitting for a long while so I am going to sell it. Asking $375, cash only. Must pickup.

This is a Medium frame(see attached graphic for size info).

2010 Giant Defy 3 - $400 2010 Giant Defy 3







condition: excellent
make / manufacturer: Giant
model name / number: Defy 3
size / dimensions: M/L

2010 Giant Defy 3 road bike with brand new tires and premium bar tape. Includes bottle cage. Bike was tuned up in April. Never wrecked. M/L frame, sized for a rider 5'11" to 6'2". Perfect starter road bike. Extra brakes levers installed up top on drop handle bars for comfortable upright city riding. Needs pedals. $400 or best offer. Willing to negotiate.

2010 Raleigh Grand Sport road bike - $400 2010 Raleigh Grand Sport road bike







condition: good
make / manufacturer: Raleigh
model name / number: Grand Sport
size / dimensions: large

2011 (?) Raleigh Grand Sport size large road bike for sale. Fits 5'10 and up. Shimano components, integrated brakes & shifters. Good tires (front new). Cycle computer incluced.

Specialized Allez Racing Bike - $450 Specialized Allez Racing Bike








make / manufacturer: Specialized
model name / number: Allez
serial number: N/A

Gently used, tuned specialized Allez racing bike. Bought when I did my triathlon in 2013, have ridden it twice since. Xl frame, It's tuned, has an added water bottle holder and cateye distance tracker. If the helmet fits you, you can have it as well.

Currently has two flat tires from sitting in storage, just needs air and the bike should be road ready.

Pickup only, cash only, no trades.

Mercier Areo TT lightweight aluminum road bike with carbon fiber fork - $455 Mercier Areo TT lightweight aluminum road bike with carbon fiber fork








condition: excellent
make / manufacturer: mercier
model name / number: aero TT
serial number: U90190084
size / dimensions: 58cm

Mercier Areo TT lightweight aluminum road bike with carbon fiber fork
Hydroformed aluminum frame with carbon fiber fork 2 x 9 speed set up. Shimano 105 and Tiagra mixed drive train. Size 58 cm will fit best a person 5'8" to 6'1"range. Comes with a wireless computer brand new chain and Continental tires; wheels are true and spin smooth. Everything works well and the bike is ready hit the road.
serial number U90190084

2010 Raleigh grand sport - $455 2010 Raleigh grand sport








condition: like new
make / manufacturer: Raleigh
model name / number: Grand sport

2010 Raleigh grand sport. Excellent condition with less than 500 miles. Carbon composite forks. LOOK carbon pedals. All around solid bike. The frame fits me well, I'm 6 foot. Has been serviced recently. I don't ride it due to the fact I have a motorcycle.

Felt Racing F Sixty Five Road Bike 58cm - $480 Felt Racing F Sixty Five Road Bike 58cm








Up for sale is this very nice Felt Racing F Sixty Five Road Bike 58cm in excellent condition. It features a 58 cm frame with a 32" stand over, complete Shimano 105 group set 3 X 9. Felt 7005 Superlite custom double-butted aluminum frame with carbon fiber wishbone seat stays, Internally relieved integrated head tube, machined bottom bracket, forged dropouts with replaceable hanger and internal brake cable routing, Felt carbon fiber fork. The bike has been professionally tuned and is ready for a rider. Price is $480 or best offer.

Specialized Allez A1 2002 56 cm - $499 Specialized Allez A1 2002 56 cm








condition: excellent
make / manufacturer: Specialized
model name / number: Allez A1
size / dimensions: 56 cm

Great road bike. Just newly tuned up. Small dent in the down tube. Bento Box and Repair Kit included. $499 OBO

Aluminum Frame
Carbon Fiber Fork
Front and Rear Breaks: Shimano 105 with MC shoes
Shifters: Shimano 105 STI (Flight Deck Compatible)
Rear Derailer: Shimano Ultegra
Pedals: Shimano Clipless
Color: Titanium/Blue


----------

